# Orlando March 10-14 or March 12-14



## DianeV (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking for either a couple or 4 nights in Orlando area.  Prefer Bonnet creek, Marriott, Hilton, vistana or something along those lines for a reasonable price

Need something that will sleep 4

Edited: Prefer 4 nights 3/10-14


----------



## DianeV (Feb 1, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## DianeV (Feb 2, 2016)

Still looking and prefer the resorts/type mentioned, thanks!


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 3, 2016)

DianeV said:


> Looking for either a couple or 4 nights in Orlando area.  Prefer Bonnet creek, Marriott, Hilton, vistana or something along those lines for a reasonable price
> 
> Need something that will sleep 4
> 
> Edited: Prefer 4 nights 3/10-14


Hi,

We can offer you a King-bed Jacuzzi suite with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. Sleeps 4. Located in Kissimmee, Florida at a resort a mere 5-10 minutes drive to Disney gate.

Sunday check in - 6-13 March. Only $450.00 for the week.

This is part of a 2 bedroom lockout with another identical unit. Cost of both is $950.00 usually.

http://orlandoholiday.wix.com/index

Text - 914-713-5558


----------

